# Advertising question



## Xue Sheng (Jul 17, 2018)

My wife is looking into bringing her Qigong teacher from Beijing to her office in NYS for a possible qigong seminar.

Can I advertise this on MT?
What will it cost?
What section should it be posted in?


----------



## dvcochran (Jul 17, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> My wife is looking into bringing her Qigong teacher from Beijing to her office in NYS for a possible qigong seminar.
> 
> Can I advertise this on MT?
> What will it cost?
> What section should it be posted in?


Look near the bottom of the homepage for the info you are looking for.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 17, 2018)

dvcochran said:


> Look near the bottom of the homepage for the info you are looking for.



Thanks, what I found was from the days of the mighty Bob, not sure those still apply.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 18, 2018)

You have to be a Supporting Member, or staff. You need to contact the site owners beyond that.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 18, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> You have to be a Supporting Member, or staff. You need to contact the site owners beyond that.



Thanks


----------

